# Opus X Chateau De La Fuente Humidor



## gwags (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this humi - is it any good?

Thanks!


----------



## pogo1541 (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got one. It was my main humidor for about 2 years, never had a problem with it. It held a little less than advertised but other than that it was great. If you plan on using an Oasis XL or something like that with it make sure you use the slim water cartridge or it will be too tall for your top tray.

Pogo


----------



## gwags (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Pogo for the reply, I'd be using beads if'n I get it!


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

JR's in north Carolina had 2 of them available a few months ago. I believe they were scratch and dent but you couldn't tell.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

This post wouldn't have anything to do with the JR weekly special would it?


----------



## gwags (Sep 23, 2008)

blurxp said:


> This post wouldn't have anything to do with the JR weekly special would it?


Why yes it would :tu


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny you posted this I was at J&R today looking at it. It has a great seal and is quite nice.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

gwags said:


> Why yes it would :tu


Go for it! If I didn't already have a tower and a coffee table humidor I would do it just for the camacho travel bag, the bonus would be the humidor itself. :ss


----------

